# Lyft's ugly dark secret: They are cancelling driver's rides and falsely claiming the rider cancelled



## nikkotg

Imagine


----------



## Cynergie

Congratulations on the epiphany about what the Better BF is really like.

This is the part where you permanently disable your Lyft app and go drive for Uber.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs

nikkotg said:


> Imagine you are a waiter at a restaurant and your employer assigns you a breakfast shift on Monday morning beginning at 6am. You set your alarm for 5am so you have time to shower, grab some food, get the kids ready for school and arrive on time. But upon arriving for work you discover that your shift was given away to another employee without any notification and any reason. So you drive home with no pay. Quite unethical right? Yet this is a practice Lyft engages in every day.
> 
> I've lost count on how many times I claimed an early morning scheduled pickup and actually accepted it and started towards my destination only to have it cancelled on me (allegedly by the rider) or in other cases watch as the scheduled pickup mysterious disappears from my queue the minute I log on with no text or notification of any kind. Welcome to Lyft's dirty and unethical practice of cancelling an lying. It was only after I finally got a chance to pick up one of my regular riders who "apparently" kept cancelling my scheduled pick-up that I learned from them that they never cancelled any of my rides. Lyft decided to cancel the rides and switch to a "better driver" who may have been just 1 minute closer while falsely informing me (as they do to every driver) that the passenger cancelled. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my ETA was 5 minutes BEFORE the start time of their pick-up request. It doesn't matter to Lyft that they basically just swiped a scheduled and promised ride from me for no legitimate reason and lied about who actually did the cancelling. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my entire morning schedule was now thrown off because of their practice. And if you think this just happens with scheduled rides, think again!
> 
> I have had rides cancelled on me that I accepted and were 15 minutes away. One minute after accepting the ride cancelled but then I was pinged for the exact same ride 4 minutes later. When I picked up the passenger they were a bit angry and asked me if I cancelled on them the first time. I said "No, Lyft said that YOU cancelled on ME!" I then showed her the text message that Lyft sent showing her name and claiming she cancelled her ride. This enraged her! Apparently after I was en route 15 minutes away, Lyft switched her ride to a driver that was 29 minutes away claiming they found her a "better" driver. (My rating is 4.92 just for reference) When she saw her "better" driver was a half hour away she cancelled and requested again and got me back!
> 
> Oh, Lyft's shady practices don't stop there. I also had a regular passenger who lived in the boondocks and had trouble getting rides to work because of his location. Luckily for him I lived just 6 miles away and was his only dependable driver. He worked a midnight to 6am shift at a donut shop and had no car and couldn't afford the steep taxi fares or the time it took for one to arrive. I told him that I would log on just before midnight each night so that I could take him to wark as I lived nearby and wouldn't mind a dependable regular ride. After consecutive nights of getting pinged just before midnight and taking him to work suddenly the ride requests stopped. My passenger called me a couple days later to ask why I wasn't online as he got matched with drivers 30 minutes away and was late for work. I told him I was online but never received his ping. So I told him the next night I would drive to his house at normal pickup time and turn my app on in his driveway so he could be sure to get me. When I arrived, we each turned on our app and sure enough you could see my car on his app right in his driveway saying I was 1 minute away. Yet I still didn't get pinged and he kept getting matched with drivers 30 minutes away. Apparently Lyft has another secret unethical algorithm that bans drivers from passengers when they are the same driver who picks them up for a certain # of consecutive rides. Never mind that you may be the only driver available in their location. In this case both the passenger and driver get screwed at Lyft's expense.
> 
> Meanwhile Lyft continues to deactivate the accounts of their highest rated drivers at an alarming rate for what they deem a "high cancellation rate"..... the very practice that they engage in every single minute of every single day. Ever wonder why it seems almost every one of your Lyft passengers is cancelling on you on any given day. There's a very high likelihood that it wasn't your passenger who cancelled.
> 
> I uncovered many other unethical and shady practices that Lyft engages in on a regular basis that I will share in another post. It's unfortunate to see the one rideshare customer that I once touted to all my Uber passengers go down the same dark path that Uber did and alienate so many of their best drivers. But alas, after 2 years of faithful dedication to their platform, I'm switching back to Uber who apparently has learned their lesson and is working to try to makes things right while Lyft is doing just the opposite. And it will catch up tp Lyft just like it did with Uber. Mark my words.


 You lost me at employer, schedule rides are a joke.


----------



## Yulli Yung

nikkotg said:


> Imagine you are a waiter at a restaurant and your employer assigns you a breakfast shift on Monday morning beginning at 6am. You set your alarm for 5am so you have time to shower, grab some food, get the kids ready for school and arrive on time. But upon arriving for work you discover that your shift was given away to another employee without any notification and any reason. So you drive home with no pay. Quite unethical right? Yet this is a practice Lyft engages in every day.
> 
> I've lost count on how many times I claimed an early morning scheduled pickup and actually accepted it and started towards my destination only to have it cancelled on me (allegedly by the rider) or in other cases watch as the scheduled pickup mysterious disappears from my queue the minute I log on with no text or notification of any kind. Welcome to Lyft's dirty and unethical practice of cancelling an lying. It was only after I finally got a chance to pick up one of my regular riders who "apparently" kept cancelling my scheduled pick-up that I learned from them that they never cancelled any of my rides. Lyft decided to cancel the rides and switch to a "better driver" who may have been just 1 minute closer while falsely informing me (as they do to every driver) that the passenger cancelled. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my ETA was 5 minutes BEFORE the start time of their pick-up request. It doesn't matter to Lyft that they basically just swiped a scheduled and promised ride from me for no legitimate reason and lied about who actually did the cancelling. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my entire morning schedule was now thrown off because of their practice. And if you think this just happens with scheduled rides, think again!
> 
> I have had rides cancelled on me that I accepted and were 15 minutes away. One minute after accepting the ride cancelled but then I was pinged for the exact same ride 4 minutes later. When I picked up the passenger they were a bit angry and asked me if I cancelled on them the first time. I said "No, Lyft said that YOU cancelled on ME!" I then showed her the text message that Lyft sent showing her name and claiming she cancelled her ride. This enraged her! Apparently after I was en route 15 minutes away, Lyft switched her ride to a driver that was 29 minutes away claiming they found her a "better" driver. (My rating is 4.92 just for reference) When she saw her "better" driver was a half hour away she cancelled and requested again and got me back!
> 
> Oh, Lyft's shady practices don't stop there. I also had a regular passenger who lived in the boondocks and had trouble getting rides to work because of his location. Luckily for him I lived just 6 miles away and was his only dependable driver. He worked a midnight to 6am shift at a donut shop and had no car and couldn't afford the steep taxi fares or the time it took for one to arrive. I told him that I would log on just before midnight each night so that I could take him to wark as I lived nearby and wouldn't mind a dependable regular ride. After consecutive nights of getting pinged just before midnight and taking him to work suddenly the ride requests stopped. My passenger called me a couple days later to ask why I wasn't online as he got matched with drivers 30 minutes away and was late for work. I told him I was online but never received his ping. So I told him the next night I would drive to his house at normal pickup time and turn my app on in his driveway so he could be sure to get me. When I arrived, we each turned on our app and sure enough you could see my car on his app right in his driveway saying I was 1 minute away. Yet I still didn't get pinged and he kept getting matched with drivers 30 minutes away. Apparently Lyft has another secret unethical algorithm that bans drivers from passengers when they are the same driver who picks them up for a certain # of consecutive rides. Never mind that you may be the only driver available in their location. In this case both the passenger and driver get screwed at Lyft's expense.
> 
> Meanwhile Lyft continues to deactivate the accounts of their highest rated drivers at an alarming rate for what they deem a "high cancellation rate"..... the very practice that they engage in every single minute of every single day. Ever wonder why it seems almost every one of your Lyft passengers is cancelling on you on any given day. There's a very high likelihood that it wasn't your passenger who cancelled.
> 
> I uncovered many other unethical and shady practices that Lyft engages in on a regular basis that I will share in another post. It's unfortunate to see the one rideshare customer that I once touted to all my Uber passengers go down the same dark path that Uber did and alienate so many of their best drivers. But alas, after 2 years of faithful dedication to their platform, I'm switching back to Uber who apparently has learned their lesson and is working to try to makes things right while Lyft is doing just the opposite. And it will catch up tp Lyft just like it did with Uber. Mark my words.


NOW, ..... feel better??? You got it out of your system!!!


----------



## Dropking

That's how scheduled rides work. You are not at the front of the line as Lyft promised, but their fallback plan to make sure the ride will be given if nobody else can do it. The way to greatly increase your chance of completing a scheduled ride in your queue is drive very close to the passenger before you go online. If you are the closest driver, you will probably get it. Even this doesn't always work. I wrote a whole thread on this topic called "how to fix Lyft's scheduled ride pickups".


----------



## surlywynch

I posted this yesterday in another thread. Has as much relevance here:

Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location. 

One, or both of two things are happening: 
1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or 
2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

nikkotg said:


> I have had rides cancelled on me that I accepted and were 15 minutes away.


You took a 15 min ping? That explains a lot.


----------



## LEAFdriver

This happens to me quite often also! The only thing I can tell you is: email Lyft and ask them for the cancellation fee they owe you for taking your accepted and/or scheduled ride! I just had this happen to me twice in a row last night and I immediately emailed Lyft asking for the cancellation fee on each one and I got an email back within an hour and they at least say they will be "bonusing" me the $10 for the disappearing scheduled ride and also the $5 for the accepted ride that they gave away to other drivers without notifying me! 

It is still highly aggravating but at least I am getting reimbursed somewhat. 

(Remember, screenshot the waybill of every accepted ride request. Especially scheduled rides!)


----------



## Okphillip

Lyft is passive aggressive and patronizing. Just look at the mugs of the dynamic duo, John and Logan!


----------



## nikkotg

Cynergie said:


> Congratulations on the epiphany about what the Better BF is really like.
> 
> This is the part where you permanently disable your Lyft app and go drive for Uber.


I already did just that!



Sacto Burbs said:


> You took a 15 min ping? That explains a lot.


What exactly does it explain. Please enlighten me.



Yulli Yung said:


> NOW, ..... feel better??? You got it out of your system!!!


I didn't post anything to feel better. I posted to share my personal experiences with others. Do you feel better for being a jackass?



LEAFdriver said:


> This happens to me quite often also! The only thing I can tell you is: email Lyft and ask them for the cancellation fee they owe you for taking your accepted and/or scheduled ride! I just had this happen to me twice in a row last night and I immediately emailed Lyft asking for the cancellation fee on each one and I got an email back within an hour and they at least say they will be "bonusing" me the $10 for the disappearing scheduled ride and also the $5 for the accepted ride that they gave away to other drivers without notifying me!
> 
> It is still highly aggravating but at least I am getting reimbursed somewhat.
> 
> (Remember, screenshot the waybill of every accepted ride request. Especially scheduled rides!)


I did that the first two times it happened and they did give me the $10.00 bonus. But I shouldn't have to do that 80% of the time that the scheduled rides disappear.



Dropking said:


> That's how scheduled rides work. You are not at the front of the line as Lyft promised, but their fallback plan to make sure the ride will be given if nobody else can do it. The way to greatly increase your chance of completing a scheduled ride in your queue is drive very close to the passenger before you go online. If you are the closest driver, you will probably get it. Even this doesn't always work. I wrote a whole thread on this topic called "how to fix Lyft's scheduled ride pickups".


I read your post when you originally posted it and it was a breath of fresh air and truthful. I already tried driving towards the destination ahead of time but that only worked 25% of the time. Most times the ride still got cancelled while I was en route or it disappeared the same time. Lost in all this is the fact that they are still switching rides away from people who are scheduled to arrive in PLENTY of time BEFORE the requested pick-up time frame. Thus there is absolutely no need to switch to a closer driver who will only have to wait in someone's driveway an extra 10 minutes while not getting paid. It's the best rideshare feature that ever rolled out that unfortunately has been terribly implemented with no regards to the drivers. Don't hold your breath waiting for Lyft to fix it either.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

nikkotg said:


> I already did just that!
> 
> What exactly does it explain. Please enlighten me.
> 
> I didn't post anything to feel better. I posted to share my personal experiences with others. Do you feel better for being a jackass?
> 
> I did that the first two times it happened and they did give me the $10.00 bonus. But I shouldn't have to do that 80% of the time that the scheduled rides disappear.
> 
> I read your post when you originally posted it and it was a breath of fresh air and truthful. I already tried driving towards the destination ahead of time but that only worked 25% of the time. Most times the ride still got cancelled while I was en route or it disappeared the same time. Lost in all this is the fact that they are still switching rides away from people who are scheduled to arrive in PLENTY of time BEFORE the requested pick-up time frame. Thus there is absolutely no need to switch to a closer driver who will only have to wait in someone's driveway an extra 10 minutes while not getting paid. It's the best rideshare feature that ever rolled out that unfortunately has been terribly implemented with no regards to the drivers. Don't hold your breath waiting for Lyft to fix it either.


2-3 min in the City. 5 min max.

5 in the Burbs. 7-8 Min max.

If there are not enough rides to be profitable then you quit or drive different hours.


----------



## heynow321

surlywynch said:


> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


Haven't they already publically admitted this?


----------



## PickEmUp

surlywynch said:


> I posted this yesterday in another thread. Has as much relevance here:
> 
> Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location.
> 
> One, or both of two things are happening:
> 1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or
> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


Actually, I think its both.

i have experienced everything you stated here and more. For example, I accepted a ping and was within 3 blocks when the destination changed to a pax ten minutes away. I canceled that ride just to throw a monkey wrench in the Lyft algorithm. Ghost cars are used by both Lyft and Uber.

I did an experiment with my wife's pax account. Both phones within two feet of each other, she submitted a request and it went to a driver ten minutes away, even though it showed my car on the pax app.

I'm not sure what their end game is but they are pizzing off a lot of drivers and pax.


----------



## beezlewaxin

I *always* call when I accept a ping with an ETA over 7 or 8 mins, unless I was heading that way anyway. I call to make sure the pax isnt wasting my time, especially if eta is 10+ minutes.

In fact, if you're accepting pings that are 10+ mins away and you're not calling as soon as you accept then you have no grounds to feel robbed if the ride gets cancelled or if its a no-show. Time is money and no reason to wait til you are almost there to find out your time was wasted.

Warning! Disclaimer. Stop glancing here if you are easily intimidated or [predictably] annoyed by long and super-boring posts about the topic being discussed.

_About cancellations (2 different kinds) 
---------------------------------------------------------_

When Lyft gives your ride to another driver this is called a *bailout*, at least in the source code it is. And the text the the passenger receives about, "we found you a better driver", is called the "bailout_message".

One thing I've noticed is sometimes when a ride gets cancelled there is a quick popup message in the app that briefly (0.5 secs) displays, "ride cancelled", or something like that.

Other times the ride simply vanishes, without any popup message in the app whatsoever. In both types of cancellations you always get a text message.

I think when it simply vanishes in the app, that those are the *bailouts*. If the app shows a popup message briefly (0.5 secs), those are probably legit cancellations.

It happens to me all the time and I can often sense when it's about to happen.

Usually it's when I accept a ping but I have already commited to a turn lane, or can't make a turn or take a highway exit in time. But this is not the most common reason.

*Bailouts* are usually the result of me taking too long to start heading towards the pickup.

_About calling when on way as a means to prevent cancellations while en-route_
-------------------------------------

Calling seems to help prevent getting cancelled on and I always call if I am 25% or more behind my ETA. Unless I dont really want that ride, of course.

When I call its usually just to confirm pickup location as i am probably only delayed a min or so..

Unless i am actually >50% delayed (3 mins delay on a 6 min eta) then i say i am calling to apologize for it taking a few extra mins and i give them accurate eta and leave it at that. Nobody cares why youre delayed.

Also sometimes a call to the pax will cause the yellow pax icon (that I see in the Lyft driver app) to update to the pax current location. Perhaps it doesnt track their location when phone is dormant with screen off, not 100% sure yet.

Sometimes when I call they cancel as soon as I hang up. Maybe my call quickened the cancel and thats great as they would have cancelled anyway, and better sooner than later.

I never expect to get a cancel fee if I havent arrived even though i realize this happens. I dont know the criteria for cancel fees when not yet arrived and if I did know that might change how I do things.


----------



## dannyg1

Yes happened to me when I was getting a lyft. I was assigned one driver and then another was closer so they cancelled the other guy and gave it to the one closer. So its not the passenger who cancelled lyft did. I wouldnt have known unless I used the service.


----------



## PickEmUp

I just picked up a couple. I had to wait a couple minutes as they stood there thinking they were waiting for a different car. I get it. They were eating ice cream and not glued to their phones. Lyft continues pizzing off pax and drivers.


----------



## vesolehome

Not sure why any of this is surprising. Lyft sucks. Uber is better. I never thought I'd say that but it's true. Uber has become a better platform for drivers and Lyft is trying to find a way to stay afloat.


----------



## AllenChicago

vesolehome said:


> Not sure why any of this is surprising. Lyft sucks. Uber is better. I never thought I'd say that but it's true. Uber has become a better platform for drivers and Lyft is trying to find a way to stay afloat.


I think there's just a lot of unhappiness all the way around. When you read the various Uber forums, drivers say that Lyft is better in so many ways.



heynow321 said:


> Haven't they already publically admitted this?


Lyft has placed in the terms and conditions wording stating that passengers are not assigned to the closest driver all the time. The formula they used is not public . It is cloaked in secrecy.


----------



## PickEmUp

AllenChicago said:


> I think there's just a lot of unhappiness all the way around. When you read the various Uber forums, drivers say that Lyft is better in so many ways.
> 
> Lyft has placed in the terms and conditions wording stating that passengers are not assigned to the closest driver all the time. The formula they used is not public . It is cloaked in secrecy.


Did you make a screen print of that part?


----------



## MyPerspective

surlywynch said:


> I posted this yesterday in another thread. Has as much relevance here:
> 
> Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location.
> 
> One, or both of two things are happening:
> 1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or
> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


This has been going on for a while now. I take a screenshot of the text messages and passenger name/cancel at the end of each week.

Recently I beat my "replacement driver" to a primetime pickup by a couple of minutes. Explained the situation to the passenger once he approached the vehicle. Even showed him the text of LYFT claiming he canceled the ride.

Got him to provide a voice recording stating he did not cancel time/date/location before 2nd driver arrived.

Just another piece of evidence I'll bring to court.

Keep em coming Lyft.


----------



## nikkotg

I've done the exact same thing. I recorded screenshots from my app and the passenger's app as proof. Currently looking into initiating a class action lawsuit against Lyft. I worked with attorneys in the past on two other class action lawsuits and won both of them. And Lyft's practices are violations are much more egregious than the previous companies we sued!


----------



## Mikek999

Start disputing, demanding and check if over 5 minutes... as they tried and unsuccessfully today to me. 

“One small step for the drivers, five more bucks in my pocket.”


----------



## HiDuuken

What's funny is I got someone else's schedule pickup on two separate occasions. Of course I don't know how or why it jumped to me. But the one scheduled pickup I did sign up for I never got. I went online about 15 mins before the pickup and still didn't get it. Perhaps because they tried to stick me with a different line pickup at about the same time


----------



## Sueuber

As a matter of fact they both sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

LOL. Secret? LMFAO. Secret... hahahahah.
Pssst. I’ll let you in on another one. Gotta promise not to tell any noob drivers though. Are you ready?
There is no Lyft ‘community’ it’s all clever PR spin. The Lyft community are just the citizens of the city where you drive. 
Any driver not in on the secrets is my hero. Someone has to pick up the trash and chase their rental rewards to give the rides I refuse.


----------



## Great Dane Lady

nikkotg said:


> Imagine you are a waiter at a restaurant and your employer assigns you a breakfast shift on Monday morning beginning at 6am. You set your alarm for 5am so you have time to shower, grab some food, get the kids ready for school and arrive on time. But upon arriving for work you discover that your shift was given away to another employee without any notification and any reason. So you drive home with no pay. Quite unethical right? Yet this is a practice Lyft engages in every day.
> 
> I've lost count on how many times I claimed an early morning scheduled pickup and actually accepted it and started towards my destination only to have it cancelled on me (allegedly by the rider) or in other cases watch as the scheduled pickup mysterious disappears from my queue the minute I log on with no text or notification of any kind. Welcome to Lyft's dirty and unethical practice of cancelling an lying. It was only after I finally got a chance to pick up one of my regular riders who "apparently" kept cancelling my scheduled pick-up that I learned from them that they never cancelled any of my rides. Lyft decided to cancel the rides and switch to a "better driver" who may have been just 1 minute closer while falsely informing me (as they do to every driver) that the passenger cancelled. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my ETA was 5 minutes BEFORE the start time of their pick-up request. It doesn't matter to Lyft that they basically just swiped a scheduled and promised ride from me for no legitimate reason and lied about who actually did the cancelling. It doesn't matter to Lyft that my entire morning schedule was now thrown off because of their practice. And if you think this just happens with scheduled rides, think again!
> 
> I have had rides cancelled on me that I accepted and were 15 minutes away. One minute after accepting the ride cancelled but then I was pinged for the exact same ride 4 minutes later. When I picked up the passenger they were a bit angry and asked me if I cancelled on them the first time. I said "No, Lyft said that YOU cancelled on ME!" I then showed her the text message that Lyft sent showing her name and claiming she cancelled her ride. This enraged her! Apparently after I was en route 15 minutes away, Lyft switched her ride to a driver that was 29 minutes away claiming they found her a "better" driver. (My rating is 4.92 just for reference) When she saw her "better" driver was a half hour away she cancelled and requested again and got me back!
> 
> Oh, Lyft's shady practices don't stop there. I also had a regular passenger who lived in the boondocks and had trouble getting rides to work because of his location. Luckily for him I lived just 6 miles away and was his only dependable driver. He worked a midnight to 6am shift at a donut shop and had no car and couldn't afford the steep taxi fares or the time it took for one to arrive. I told him that I would log on just before midnight each night so that I could take him to wark as I lived nearby and wouldn't mind a dependable regular ride. After consecutive nights of getting pinged just before midnight and taking him to work suddenly the ride requests stopped. My passenger called me a couple days later to ask why I wasn't online as he got matched with drivers 30 minutes away and was late for work. I told him I was online but never received his ping. So I told him the next night I would drive to his house at normal pickup time and turn my app on in his driveway so he could be sure to get me. When I arrived, we each turned on our app and sure enough you could see my car on his app right in his driveway saying I was 1 minute away. Yet I still didn't get pinged and he kept getting matched with drivers 30 minutes away. Apparently Lyft has another secret unethical algorithm that bans drivers from passengers when they are the same driver who picks them up for a certain # of consecutive rides. Never mind that you may be the only driver available in their location. In this case both the passenger and driver get screwed at Lyft's expense.
> 
> Meanwhile Lyft continues to deactivate the accounts of their highest rated drivers at an alarming rate for what they deem a "high cancellation rate"..... the very practice that they engage in every single minute of every single day. Ever wonder why it seems almost every one of your Lyft passengers is cancelling on you on any given day. There's a very high likelihood that it wasn't your passenger who cancelled.
> 
> I uncovered many other unethical and shady practices that Lyft engages in on a regular basis that I will share in another post. It's unfortunate to see the one rideshare customer that I once touted to all my Uber passengers go down the same dark path that Uber did and alienate so many of their best drivers. But alas, after 2 years of faithful dedication to their platform, I'm switching back to Uber who apparently has learned their lesson and is working to try to makes things right while Lyft is doing just the opposite. And it will catch up tp Lyft just like it did with Uber. Mark my words.


It gets worse. For mine, they went back several months to identify every ride that pinged to me at a location that I was already at, even though I drive overnight so I always go to the bars at closing time after I always go to the airport and in between I live in a smaller town where there are no other drivers. I often get repeat riders that are going from near me in my little town into downtown on Friday and Saturday nights. Like you, there is a gentleman that lives about 4 miles away, seven minutes, that request a ride every Saturday at 8 AM from which I would take home $23. Of course I logged in every Saturday morning at 7:50 AM! At no time did the rider and I plan this, I just did like Lyft recommended and went toward the area that I expected ride requests to come in. This is no different than them sending out a list of events and times suggesting when drivers to go to that area or drivers waiting outside the bar closing time or at the airport. Lyft suddenly decided that every time I was "too near" a riders location when I was pinged that I was "prearranging rides" with family and friends. Even if that was the case, nowhere in their agreement does it say not to do that. They didn't just make this decree and tell me to stop doing what they thought I was doing, the cited part of their agreement that said that they were able to adjust the fees if they determined that a driver had misused the platform in a fraudulent or abusive way. They told me that they were going to withhold all of those fares and that over $650 would be withheld from my earnings until I paid them back. Nevermind the fact that I did give these rides which cost me time and driving expenses, and that was not in dispute, but because they decided that the close proximity meant I was arranging rides for family and friends that I was abusing the platform. So, according to them, I have to PAY THEN BACK for wages they'd already paid me over the course of several months that I earned by doing exactly what they said and made and my self available at the times and locations I expected that riders would likely be at all while not violating any part of my driver agreement. The best part is, it is my opinion that THEY are the ones committing fraud as they did not return any of those fares to the writers but used the wages that they pay the drivers as justification for charging the fares that they charge. They kept 100 percent of the customers money! On top of that, I am going to try to upload an image of what happen when I would except rides from out of town. It was cancellation after cancellation that they cleaned cleaned were the results of the customer canceling. One time the next closest driver was 25 minutes away so when my daughter requested a ride home from work at 6 AM it came to me since she works five minutes from my house. They are located in a strip mall with a gas station on the corner and as I sat at the red light watching her stand outside I got a notification that she had canceled the ride. I know that that was not the case so I asked her about it later and she said that she got a notification that there was a closer driver and then a man left the gas pump and pulled out in front of her. Apparently, he must've filled up and then turn his app on for the day and even though it was less than a block it's canceled my ride to give it to him since he was closer and then tried to tell me that the rider canceled it. So I can either except rides out of town that are given to me based on their queuing system only to be canceled less than five seconds later like clockwork to be given to a closer driver that was further down in the queue or I can accept rides generated in my little town only to have them try and make me pay back that income claiming that I must have arranged it and therefore abuse the platform. I have also heard of others that have had this happen to them.


----------



## Sueuber

Blame it on government who doesn't impose any regulation on these rideshare companies including UBER.They r all corrupt.Stop driving and find other gig to make money.


----------



## vesolehome

Lyft has some questionable tactics for sure. I've noticed on a 3 or 4 ride streak, after a few of the rides, your car disappears from the rider app. Take a look next time you do a streak. You'll see.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Great Dane Lady said:


> It gets worse. For mine, they went back several months to identify every ride that pinged to me at a location that I was already at, even though I drive overnight so I always go to the bars at closing time after I always go to the airport and in between I live in a smaller town where there are no other drivers. I often get repeat riders that are going from near me in my little town into downtown on Friday and Saturday nights. Like you, there is a gentleman that lives about 4 miles away, seven minutes, that request a ride every Saturday at 8 AM from which I would take home $23. Of course I logged in every Saturday morning at 7:50 AM! At no time did the rider and I plan this, I just did like Lyft recommended and went toward the area that I expected ride requests to come in. This is no different than them sending out a list of events and times suggesting when drivers to go to that area or drivers waiting outside the bar closing time or at the airport. Lyft suddenly decided that every time I was "too near" a riders location when I was pinged that I was "prearranging rides" with family and friends. Even if that was the case, nowhere in their agreement does it say not to do that. They didn't just make this decree and tell me to stop doing what they thought I was doing, the cited part of their agreement that said that they were able to adjust the fees if they determined that a driver had misused the platform in a fraudulent or abusive way. They told me that they were going to withhold all of those fares and that over $650 would be withheld from my earnings until I paid them back. Nevermind the fact that I did give these rides which cost me time and driving expenses, and that was not in dispute, but because they decided that the close proximity meant I was arranging rides for family and friends that I was abusing the platform. So, according to them, I have to PAY THEN BACK for wages they'd already paid me over the course of several months that I earned by doing exactly what they said and made and my self available at the times and locations I expected that riders would likely be at all while not violating any part of my driver agreement. The best part is, it is my opinion that THEY are the ones committing fraud as they did not return any of those fares to the writers but used the wages that they pay the drivers as justification for charging the fares that they charge. They kept 100 percent of the customers money! On top of that, I am going to try to upload an image of what happen when I would except rides from out of town. It was cancellation after cancellation that they cleaned cleaned were the results of the customer canceling. One time the next closest driver was 25 minutes away so when my daughter requested a ride home from work at 6 AM it came to me since she works five minutes from my house. They are located in a strip mall with a gas station on the corner and as I sat at the red light watching her stand outside I got a notification that she had canceled the ride. I know that that was not the case so I asked her about it later and she said that she got a notification that there was a closer driver and then a man left the gas pump and pulled out in front of her. Apparently, he must've filled up and then turn his app on for the day and even though it was less than a block it's canceled my ride to give it to him since he was closer and then tried to tell me that the rider canceled it. So I can either except rides out of town that are given to me based on their queuing system only to be canceled less than five seconds later like clockwork to be given to a closer driver that was further down in the queue or I can accept rides generated in my little town only to have them try and make me pay back that income claiming that I must have arranged it and therefore abuse the platform. I have also heard of others that have had this happen to them.


Did you get that repeat pax to write Lyft?


----------

